# Грыжи шейного отдела позвоночника (С5-6, С6-7)



## Юлиандра (12 Мар 2016)

Добрый вечер! Неделю назад на МРТ обнаружились две грыжи: С5-6 (3 мм), С6-7 (4 мл); а также протрузия С4-5 (2 мм). Изначально обращалась к врачам с болью в шее, поставили остеохондроз на основе данных рентгена и отправили на массаж + курс уколов "Комбилипена". В процессе массажа стало хуже, боль от шеи перешла в правое плечо и руку. Сейчас немеет по ночам правая рука. Принимала 2,5 недели "Мидокалм" по 100 мг ежедневно - не было изменений. "Найз" и "Ибупрофен" (таблетки) боль не снимают. Хожу без проблем, но в положении сидя очень сильно тянет правую часть (от шеи до локтя). Невролог прописала сильные гормоны, пить я их отказалась, т.к. сама врач призналась, что это даст временный эффект..но желудок посажу и сбой в гормональной системе при этом мне будет обеспечен (я и так на гормонах по причине кисты яичника). Пока пью БАДы коллаген+гиалуронка+вит.С, делаю зарядку (упражнения из йоги и пилатеса, силовые не подключаю). К нейрохирургу у нас сложно попасть, еще 2 недели ждать прием минимум. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, метод лечения в моей ситуации. Операцию боюсь, т.к. у нас в городе небольшой опыт оперирования грыж в ШОП.
П.С. Возможна некорректная постановка диагноза. У нас на Сахалине, как показывает практика, не всегда правильно читают снимки - очень мало опыта, оборудование для острова новое, а специалистов нет. Поэтому попробую прикрепить данные МРТ.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7RhR9_h0sGyLXU0TF9iMmVZZlE&usp=sharing


----------



## La murr (12 Мар 2016)

*Юлиандра*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Корал (12 Мар 2016)

Юлиандра написал(а):


> Добрый вечер! Неделю назад на МРТ обнаружились две грыжи: С5-6 (3 мм), С6-7 (4 мл); а также протрузия С4-5 (2 мм). Изначально обращалась к врачам с болью в шее, поставили остеохондроз на основе данных рентгена и отправили на массаж + курс уколов "Комбилипена". В процессе массажа стало хуже, боль от шеи перешла в правое плечо и руку. Сейчас немеет по ночам правая рука. Принимала 2,5 недели "Мидокалм" по 100 мг ежедневно - не было изменений. "Найз" и "Ибупрофен" (таблетки) боль не снимают. Хожу без проблем, но в положении сидя очень сильно тянет правую часть (от шеи до локтя). Невролог прописала сильные гормоны, пить я их отказалась, т.к. сама врач призналась, что это даст временный эффект..но желудок посажу и сбой в гормональной системе при этом мне будет обеспечен (я и так на гормонах по причине кисты яичника). Пока пью БАДы коллаген+гиалуронка+вит.С, делаю зарядку (упражнения из йоги и пилатеса, силовые не подключаю). К нейрохирургу у нас сложно попасть, еще 2 недели ждать прием минимум.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, метод лечения в моей ситуации. Операцию боюсь, т.к. у нас в городе небольшой опыт оперирования грыж в ШОП.
> П.С. Возможна некорректная постановка диагноза. У нас на Сахалине, как показывает практика, не всегда правильно читают снимки - очень мало опыта, оборудование для острова новое, а специалистов нет. Поэтому попробую прикрепить данные МРТ.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7RhR9_h0sGyLXU0TF9iMmVZZlE&usp=sharing



Я не врач, проблема та же, что и у вас. Лечение у всех разное, мне прописывали бешеное количество лекарств, ничего не помогало, ваш курс это детский лепет по сравнению с моим. Я пила таблетки горстями, и капельницы и уколы, желудок восстанавливала потом долго и нудно. Некоторым помогает, мне нет. Что помогло лично мне, так это мануальная, ЛФК и время. Был ещё бассейн, но после бассейна сначала было всё норм, потом рука вообще не работала и боль адская в предплечье. Быстро эта боль не проходит, увы. Это моё личное мнение. К нейрохирургу не спешите вообще, потому что большинство из них советуют операцию. Я посетила 3х неврологов, в принципе все примерно сошлись в назначении лечения, теперь посещаю самого близкого территориально и жду, когда совсем отпустит. Массаж при грыжах делать нельзя. Говорю Вам всё не как врач, просто много почитала, много консультировалась, и просто прислушиваться стала к своему состоянию. Упражнения делайте по назначению невролога. Ту руку, которая беспокоит, старайтесь беречь, мне как только легче становилось, я бросалась в бытовуху, и как следствие, боль усиливалась, перетерпела бардак,  стало намного легче.


----------



## Юлиандра (13 Мар 2016)

Спасибо, Корал! Про массаж я уже все поняла - на опыте так сказать. Что касается бассейна - для шеи это не вариант: или плавать только на спине, или же головой вниз, чтобы шея не перенапрягалась. Поэтому вариант с бассейном отмела для себя. Ходила на ЛФК, но там 99% упражнений для поясницы. Планирую как полегчает на йогу пойти. Еще прочитала про "Карипазим". Думаю попробовать, хотя мнения специалистов относительно действенности препарата расходятся. Но других вариантов у меня просто уже нет - лекарства ложками кушать я не хочу.
К нейрохирургу все-таки схожу. Обещали показать самому лучшему, он наших парашютистов собирает. Сам врач не сторонний оперативного вмешательства, только в крайнем случае направляет..что меня радует.


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2016)

Юлиандра написал(а):


> Неделю назад на МРТ обнаружились две грыжи: С5-6 (3 мм), С6-7 (4 мл); а также протрузия С4-5 (2 мм)


Грыжи небольшие и в подавляющем большинстве случаев никаких проявлений не дают..


Юлиандра написал(а):


> В процессе массажа стало хуже, боль от шеи перешла в правое плечо и руку. Сейчас немеет по ночам правая рука


Так как имеется мышечное напряжение,  укорочение, отечность,  то массаж,  а особенно интенсивный может усилить отечность и напряжение в них , соответсвенно с усилением боли.. с компрессией проходящих местно нервных веточек и в итоге онемением. .


Юлиандра написал(а):


> делаю зарядку (упражнения из йоги и пилатеса, силовые не подключаю).


Совершенно правильно... хорошо бы, если б был специалист умеющий показать правильное выполнение упражнений..


Юлиандра написал(а):


> К нейрохирургу все-таки схожу. Обещали показать самому лучшему, он наших парашютистов собирает


Нейрохирург вам понадобится, если начнете с парашютом прыгать..


Юлиандра написал(а):


> Планирую как полегчает на йогу пойти.


Здесь фифти-фифти, все зависит от подготовки инструктора, может и полегчает и тать хужее. .
В идеале, мануальный терапевт, умеющий диагностировать и лечить мышечные проблемы. .. Который затем покажет правильные упражнения на шейный отдел и плечевой пояс. .


----------



## Корал (13 Мар 2016)

@Юлиандра, плавала на спине, и с техникой всё ок, а лопатка болела сильнее и сильнее, здесь один врач высказал мнение про переохлаждение, вот думаю, что именно это и было, хотя точно не знаю, знаю, что как стала руку беречь, кошмар этот с лопаткой закончился. Сходите, конечно, тем более, если не сторонник операций, возможно это Вас успокоит. ЛФК посмотрите здесь на форуме для шеи, упражнения очень простые. Карипазим не пробовала. Поищите мануальщика хорошего, раз нейрохирурга нашли, найдете и мануальщика, ключевое слово хорошего Удачи и здоровья.


----------



## Юлиандра (14 Мар 2016)

Спасибо, поищу на форуме упражнения! 
И вам здоровья

Спасибо, Air, за ответ 
Наши врачи наоборот пугают меня размерами грыжи - им они отчаянно не нравятся. До массажа действительно не было никаких "звоночков" со стороны шеи, кроме редкой боли про наклонах головы - когда совсем засиживалась с работой.
Мануальные терапевты у нас есть, но вопрос качества их работы под сомнением. Отзывы 50 на 50. Кому-то смогли помочь, кто-то ушел ни с чем. Угадывать и пробовать в таком состоянии боюсь, т.к. были случаи и ухудшения состояния у людей после их сеансов. 
Рада, что можно, по вашему мнению, решить вопрос без операции. Ну не нравится мне идея оперативного вмешательства
По йоге мне подруга помогает..она тренер+медик, у нее две грыжи в шейном отделе позвоночника. Она адаптировала программу под эти случаи. Главное, чтобы я себя сдерживать научилась..а то у меня еще не угас юношеский максимализм, и периодически я живу с лозунгом "пятилетку за три года"


----------



## dr.dreval (14 Мар 2016)

@Юлиандра, доброе утро!
У Вас центрально-парамедианный стеноз на двух уровнях, с пограничной компрессией спинного мозга и выходящего корешка. Невропатологу или нейрохирургу необходимо сопоставить данные клинико-неврологического осмотра (жалобы, проявления) + данные МРТ (снимки сделаны некорректно, или Вы не все показали) + данные нейрофизиологического осмотра (ССВП и ТМС). Клиника и МРТ у Вас показывают патологию, если по нейрофизиологическим показателям будет выявлено страдание спинного мозга, то надо склоняться к выполнению оперативного вмешательства. Если изменений не будет, то можете наблюдаться динамически.


----------



## Юлиандра (14 Мар 2016)

Спасибо!
Снимки отправила все. Подскажите, пожалуйста, может их некорректность быть связана с тем, что я ношу в настоящее время брекеты с металлической дугой? Или здесь имеет место другая причина?


----------



## dr.dreval (14 Мар 2016)

@Юлиандра, дело не в брекетах. При латеральном (боковом) расположении компрессии целесообразно выполнять более подробные снимки, с 2-3 миллиметровым "шагом"- это позволит более корректно оценить степень компрессии.


----------



## Юлиандра (14 Мар 2016)

Спасибо, все поняла!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Мар 2016)

Юлиандра написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, метод лечения в моей ситуации.


Обраттесь к опытному мануальному терапевту для рассмотрения вариантов лечения.


----------



## Юлиандра (17 Мар 2016)

@dr.dreval, доброе утро! ФЦН Новосибирска предлагает мне такой метод лечения: двухуровневое проведение эпидуральных электродов с применением малоинвазивного инструментария под нейровизуализационным контролем. Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем суть метода..это приостановит рост грыжи и сможет защитить спинной мозг от компрессии? Спасибо.


----------



## AIR (17 Мар 2016)

Напряженные и укороченные мышцы,  а также с очагами нарушения микроциркуляции с застоем,  стягивая позвонки усиливают давление на диск способствуя росту грыжи. . А местные нарушения микроциркуляции мешают обменным процессам , усиливая дистрофические нарушения в диске, что также способствует росту грыжи и мешает ее рассасыванию...
По поводу величины... У меня неоднократно были пациенты с грыжами шейного отдела 7 мм...  Если рядом нет мануального специалиста, умеющего с этим делом заниматься, то совершенно согласен с доктором Древалем, в итоге придется и без парашюта отправляться к нейрохирургам. .. 


Юлиандра написал(а):


> По йоге мне подруга помогает..она тренер+медик, у нее две грыжи в шейном отделе позвоночника. Она адаптировала программу под эти случаи.


Повторюсь, это не гарантирует успеха.. лучше сначала хороший доктор... Хотя,  как говорится, "на безрыбье"...


----------



## Юлиандра (17 Мар 2016)

@AIR, спасибо! Последовала вашему совету. Сходила на прием к кинезиологу..он же у нас мануальный терапевт и официально работает неврологом. Он провел над моими телом какие-то манипуляции, проверил силу рук в разных положениях, что понажимал. Его мнение, что онемение рук и боль в плече связаны не с грыжей, т.к. те отделы, за которые отвечают мои поврежденные позвонки работают как часики, сила есть. А также, по мнению кинезиолога, у меня "выпадает" какой-то позвонок шейный. Когда я наклоняю голову в сидячем положении как если бы работала за компьютером, у меня реакция в руках вдруг меняется - слабеют, не выдерживают сопротивления.
Врач также отметил, что у меня плечи разные..лопатка одна больше вперед расположена и что-то там еще у меня "сикось накось". И да, какая-то мышца укорочена - это слово фигурировало в его описании моего состояния. Сказал, что поправит меня. И боль, и онемение должны пройти.
Я очень надеюсь, что врач прав и грыжа моя пока молчит..обе молчат
Еще раз спасибо вам!


----------



## dr.dreval (17 Мар 2016)

Юлиандра написал(а):


> Доброе утро! ФЦН Новосибирска предлагает мне такой метод лечения: двухуровневое проведение эпидуральных электродов с применением малоинвазивного инструментария под нейровизуализационным контролем. Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем суть метода..это приостановит рост грыжи и сможет защитить спинной мозг от компрессии? Спасибо.


Я знаю ответ, но озвучить его не могу. Поверьте на слово, это делается на Ваше благо и для сохранения Вашего бюджета.


----------



## AIR (17 Мар 2016)

> Его мнение, что онемение рук и боль в плече связаны не с грыжей,


Наиболее вероятно..


Юлиандра написал(а):


> А также, по мнению кинезиолога, у меня "выпадает" какой-то позвонок шейный.


Такое выражение как то настораживает и смущает. .


Юлиандра написал(а):


> Врач также отметил, что у меня плечи разные..лопатка одна больше вперед расположена и что-то там еще у меня "сикось накось". И да, какая-то мышца укорочена - это слово фигурировало в его описании моего состояния.


Ситуация стандартная.


> Сказал, что поправит меня. И боль, и онемение должны пройти.


Особого восторга нет, но надеюсь, что поможет..


----------



## Галина Каримова (21 Мар 2016)

Юлиандра Доброе утро! Очень хочется узнать ваше мнение: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25202/#post-269226 Спасибо!

Здравствуйте, Юля

Размер и количество обнаруженных у Вас грыж вполне может вызывать правосторонний корешковый синдром, чтобы убедиться в наличие или отсутствии которого Вам необходимо сделать ЭМНГ верхних конечностей. Если по результатам нейрограммы будет выявлена нейропатия правого плечевого нерва, то грыжи необходимо "убирать" - другого выхода я не вижу. Учитывая количество грыж и их расположение, разумнее всего прибегнуть в этом случае к малоинвазивному вмешательству (лазерная коагуляция, радиочастотная аббляция) или ЭУВТ

С уважением, Галина


----------



## emercom281 (12 Сен 2018)

Юлиандра написал(а):


> Добрый вечер! Неделю назад на МРТ обнаружились две грыжи: С5-6 (3 мм), С6-7 (4 мл); а также протрузия С4-5 (2 мм). Изначально обращалась к врачам с болью в шее, поставили остеохондроз на основе данных рентгена и отправили на массаж + курс уколов "Комбилипена". В процессе массажа стало хуже, боль от шеи перешла в правое плечо и руку. Сейчас немеет по ночам правая рука. Принимала 2,5 недели "Мидокалм" по 100 мг ежедневно - не было изменений. "Найз" и "Ибупрофен" (таблетки) боль не снимают. Хожу без проблем, но в положении сидя очень сильно тянет правую часть (от шеи до локтя). Невролог прописала сильные гормоны, пить я их отказалась, т.к. сама врач призналась, что это даст временный эффект..но желудок посажу и сбой в гормональной системе при этом мне будет обеспечен (я и так на гормонах по причине кисты яичника). Пока пью БАДы коллаген+гиалуронка+вит.С, делаю зарядку (упражнения из йоги и пилатеса, силовые не подключаю). К нейрохирургу у нас сложно попасть, еще 2 недели ждать прием минимум.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, метод лечения в моей ситуации. Операцию боюсь, т.к. у нас в городе небольшой опыт оперирования грыж в ШОП.
> П.С. Возможна некорректная постановка диагноза. У нас на Сахалине, как показывает практика, не всегда правильно читают снимки - очень мало опыта, оборудование для острова новое, а специалистов нет. Поэтому попробую прикрепить данные МРТ.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7RhR9_h0sGyLXU0TF9iMmVZZlE&usp=sharing


Здравствуйте, не давно сделал операцию, подобно вашей проблемы, у нас во Владивостоке на Русском острове, удивился от новых технологий, выписал я с больницы на четвёртый день после операции, щас у меня реабилитация, операция прошла успешно, и её щас делают с лицевой стороны шеи, делал по квоте


----------



## Александр_86 (12 Сен 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> По поводу величины... У меня неоднократно были пациенты с грыжами шейного отдела 7 мм...





Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Размер и количество обнаруженных у Вас грыж вполне может вызывать правосторонний корешковый синдром


Шикарно!


----------

